# Taking huge divots



## Mark McCabe

I keep taking huge divots with virtually every club!!

Sometimes even my driver! I've been playing for 3 years and my handicap is 18. 

When i'm at the range i seem to hit the ball sweet as a nut! Which is so frustrating.

Am i standing to close to the ball?? or is there another explanation??

Any help or suggestions would be greatlly appreciated.

Kind Regards

Despairing Mark


----------



## stevel1017

first we all have experienced difficulty carrying the range swing to the course. I am always at least 6 under on the range, not so much on the course
next with out a video it is hard for us to give good advice (but that wont stop me)
usually big divots are a result of a steep swing
steep swings are usually the result of starting the swing with the upper body and not the legs
you want to start the down swing from the ground up, letting your hands drop into the slot before starting your turn
the weight shifts forward and the hands drop, then the hips pull the shoulders


----------



## Mark McCabe

*Thanks*

Hi Steve,

Thanks for the response. I think you may have hit the nail on the head. I've played with a couple of low handicappers and they have said my swing is very, very steep.

I can't quite get my head around your advice though! Can you possibly explain a little further please?

grateful Mark


----------



## broken tee

I did the same thing. you're just picking the club up and bringing the club back. Try slding the club on the turf until you are forced to raise the club off the ground. then follow through the ball may not go far but neither will the divot be as big then as you practice you take the club back further.your power is not how fast you take the club back. go to youtube and type in or look for the golf swing. I hope this helps my language has improved as I work out the problems in my swing


----------



## 373

Hi Mark - Welcome to the forum.

Would it be possible to have someone video your swing? It would be whole lot easier to help you if we could see what you're doing.

Just to guess, I'd say you are hitting down on the ball at too steep an angle. Another possibility could be something to do with your ball position, maybe too far back in your stance.


----------



## FrogsHair

What BT said. Google, and read up on the "one piece take away". :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McCabe

*Huge divots Again*

As previously discussed re huge divots i have now attached 2 videos of my swing please advise any advice to eradicate hue divots would be greatly appreciated.

Best Regards

Mark

DSCF1540.avi - YouTube
DSCF1541 - YouTube


----------



## stevel1017

one thing i see is on your backswing you are dropping your head, which moves you closer to the ball
also try 3/4 swings, keeping your left arm straight. stop when your hands are at about 9 oclock, and dont allow your head to dip
you are also reaching for the ball. Your hands when you address the ball should be about a hands distance from your belt


----------



## 373

I'm going to suggest something usually very contrary to what we learn about the backswing. I think you should make your backswing faster. When you slow down so much as you have, you give yourself a lot of time to screw up because the rhythm of the backswing is so dramatically different from the downswing. I'm not suggesting you yank the club back... Concentrate on a one piece take away, but give yourself a more natural rhythm.


----------

